# Our New Baby - Button



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

HI all,
I thought I would introduce our new family member...
Meet Button our 2 year old "rescue" LC Chi.
Hope I can figure out how to add the photo!
It's not a very good photo as it is hard to take a photo with one hand lol.
She is a very sweet natured wee girl and it looks like all the little ones are getting on well.
Sorry the picture is so HUGE....I will try fix that


----------



## Milosmum (Dec 19, 2010)

Awwwww she looks a little sweetie.


----------



## Kezza (Dec 1, 2005)

what a gorgeous little darling! I love her little brown nose! welcome by the way! x


----------



## efinishya (Nov 2, 2010)

Awww she is beautiful.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

She's darling and looks REALLY tiny! Cute!


----------



## Ivy's mom (Feb 15, 2008)

Welcomeoooooohhhhh....she is PRECIOUS!!!


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Thanks so much for the warm welcome 
Wee Button is tiny, weighing in at approx. 2lb 8oz. if I have done the conversion properly! And at 2 years old, I doubt she will grow much! She is a delight and has settled in so well with our "Muttley Crew". Initially she tried desperately to leap out of my arms and head for the hills, but now that she has discovered that cuddles are not so bad, she wants to be cuddled all the time lol.
We are looking forward to many years of making sure her forever home is a happy one.


----------



## TheJewelKitten (Nov 20, 2010)

Button is very cute


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

Welcome cute little Button!


----------



## Shamelle (Jan 20, 2010)

She's so beautiful, I love the look in her eyes, just precious.
So happy for you and button that rescued her.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Welcome! She is SO CUTE!!!!


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

Oh no. Cuteness alert! That's what I told my 8 year old son, who loves all dogs and especially chis. 
She is a dolly. Hope her transition goes really well.


----------



## kimr (Nov 14, 2010)

She is beautiful! How long have you had her?


----------



## BambiHilton (Mar 15, 2010)

Very cute! love her colouring x


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

LOL yeah, a big Cuteness alert 
We have had her "visiting" for a ew hours yesterday and the whole day today, to make sure that all the dogs were happy with the arrangement. Her foster mum feels that having her visit us a few times, before she comes to live with us, will help her not to fret over the move. Button seems to be taking it all in her stride, so I am very happy on that score! My dogs have also taken very well to her, Maximus rolls over on his back and flutters his eyelashes at her LOL. Muffin thinks she's a new toy, Poppet is still being a little aloof, but I am sure she will come round. Our big working dog, Diesel, had his feelings hurt as Button snapped at him, and he is such a big softy, he looked so sad LOL. SHe has now figured out that he means no harm, and now she happily walks near him without a worry 
All in all things are going well and I hope her foster mom will let her come home permanently soon!


----------



## MakNLFi (Jun 8, 2010)

Awwww Button is definetly cute as a button!


----------



## ChiWOWa (May 4, 2010)

Thank you, she is very cute, hence the name 
I see you also have an African Grey...they are amazing! Ours keeps us endlessly amused. Between her and the dogs, it's a little like a 3 ring circus around here LOL


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Awwww She is sooo cute. Glad to get a look at her. Little fuffy girl.


----------



## Cambrea (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm in love. Welcome, she is adorable!


----------



## Ness♥Bella (Oct 13, 2010)

What a cutie!


----------



## *chiwee*love* (Feb 23, 2011)

So very cute! Can't wait to see more pictures!


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

She is very lovely  WELCOME little button!!


----------



## dawnjs (Sep 30, 2009)

She is adorable! I love her little fuzzy face


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi welcome to you and buttons how wonderful your family very large family found room for one more who so needs a good home her prayers are answered with you wish you all the good with you and your families new addition little tiny buttons


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww Button is adorable!
Congrats! x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh love the name and the little face is adorable


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

Definately as cute as a button! I love the name, Feodore's full name is Feodore Buttons (Yeah I'm one of those sad people that gives their dog a surname). She is sooo gorgeous with that little choccy nose! Where are you from? xx


----------



## MndaNGmoe (Oct 20, 2009)

aww! Cute as a button


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Kudos to your family for giving that beautiful little girl a loving forever home! I am loving that nose..lol


----------



## Sirhubi (Feb 27, 2011)

She's sooo cool , hope you two will have many fun filled, and happy moments


----------

